# G4003G Lathe  :  X-Axis DRO Scale Install



## frostheave (Jul 22, 2014)

So I am finally getting my DRO PROS DRO installed.  I was not willing to lose access to the cross slide lock screw as happens with many scale installs.  This is what I did instead.


Installed the scale on the tailstock side of the cross slide.  The hole in the center is for the lock screw.






The original lock screw is on the right.  The replacement is on the left.






The replacement screw installed in the cross slide.






Two small blocks milled and installed as spacers.






Another view of the spacers.






Installed the magnetic scale.






View of the lock screw behind the scale.






The lock screw is easily tightened with a small 4mm wrench.






Milled and installed spacer block for read head.






Close-up of read head spacer block.






Scale and read head install complete, except for the scale cover.  It's so tough to COMPLETELY finish a job!




Bob


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks good.  Well thought out and executed spacers and cross-slide locking bolt.

Thanks for sharing your pics with us.

Mike.


----------



## Whatmeworry? (Nov 14, 2015)

I had the same concern when I added the DroPros DRO to my G0709, but did nothing about it. When I read of your brilliantly simple solution, I reproduced it on my lathe and it works well. I added a brass slug between the gib and the lockscrew to control wear. We lose about 10mm in useful working space for the tailstock, but that is a minor compromise to regain the lock function.  Thank you for this post.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 14, 2015)

brilliant move with the cross slide lock!


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 14, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 8, 2019)

Old thread, I know. 

But thanks for posting your solution. I've been struggling with how to avoid blocking the gib lock screw, and I hadn't thought of this. Good camera work, also.


----------

